# Deprakine helped me



## kikkeli (Jan 17, 2008)

I developed dereailization an depersonalization on 2007 from taking 70 liberty caps at once. on the shrooms i got severe anxiety attak and it never stopped, it was two months or so from taking the mushrooms when i got to the doctor. i was going to kill my self at that point.
My first doctor send me to a psychiatrist who put me in to seroquel, oxepam and some ssri, i had those medicines for a year but it didn't had mutch help, i was agitated and cried all the time. I stopped taking seroguel on my own and my mood was little bit better, after telling my doctor he put me on levozine and it was worst, i culd not take it, it make me agitatated.

Then year after i had a new doctor, she asked me to stop all my meds and rescripted me a deprakine(valproic acid) and it started to work from day one, i had my thoughts cleared, i could even watch tv and get the hang of it!

Now i hawe been on valproic acid on thee years, and have even been working sinse last summer. I still see blue dots on valls every day and but i'm used to it.

This is short version of my story, i'm not so good in english for give me. Valproic acid is worth of trying.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kikkeli said:


> I developed dereailization an depersonalization on 2007 from taking 70 liberty caps at once. on the shrooms i got severe anxiety attak and it never stopped, it was two months or so from taking the mushrooms when i got to the doctor. i was going to kill my self at that point.
> My first doctor send me to a psychiatrist who put me in to seroquel, oxepam and some ssri, i had those medicines for a year but it didn't had mutch help, i was agitated and cried all the time. I stopped taking seroguel on my own and my mood was little bit better, after telling my doctor he put me on levozine and it was worst, i culd not take it, it make me agitatated.
> 
> Then year after i had a new doctor, she asked me to stop all my meds and rescripted me a deprakine(valproic acid) and it started to work from day one, i had my thoughts cleared, i could even watch tv and get the hang of it!
> ...


Thanx for the info.

Just got a few pills to try. Anti-epileptics can be very useful.

What dose are you taking now? Have you tried higher/lower dosages?


----------



## kikkeli (Jan 17, 2008)

The dose for valproic acid is 1200mg a day, i did take 1500mg at some point but lowered it back to 1200mg. I have blood tests done once in a halve year.

My DR was really bad, i cant even remember much anymore, fear and horror, anxiety, i was agitated, i could not relax at all, could not eat or sleep, lost weight. didnt know whats wrong with me i was confused, my head was filled with bad thoughts and i was constantly worreing something etc. Still cant stand Fluorescent light, and i see all kinds of blimps and stars and worms in my sight. Valproic acid has taken 90% off my anxiety and i can relax now.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kikkeli said:


> The dose for valproic acid is 1200mg a day, i did take 1500mg at some point but lowered it back to 1200mg. I have blood tests done once in a halve year.
> 
> My DR was really bad, i cant even remember much anymore, fear and horror, anxiety, i was agitated, i could not relax at all, could not eat or sleep, lost weight. didnt know whats wrong with me i was confused, my head was filled with bad thoughts and i was constantly worreing something etc. Still cant stand Fluorescent light, and i see all kinds of blimps and stars and worms in my sight. Valproic acid has taken 90% off my anxiety and i can relax now.


Well, I tried it for a while. First 500mg then 1000mg but it didn't do anything. Maybe at first a little relaxing but that was all. Kind of surprised that it was little different than water - especially since it is a fairly strong anti-seizure. Glad it worked for you though. Take care.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Just researched valproic acid. It is an analogue of valeric acid, naturally found in Valerian. Maybe I should take larger quantities of Valerian.


----------

